# Trip To Michigan



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Our trip to Michigan is only weeks away, so iam asking for any info on Mackinac island and mackinaw, we are staying at Millcreek campground. Things to do get to island any thing u all might suggest.

Thanks J MAC


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Historic Mill Creek is cool, they have a working water powered sawmill. Colonial Michillimackinaw is a colonial fort that is only a couple miles from your campground. There are numerous ferry companies that will take you to the island, some have internet discounts if you book online, for a small fee you can take your own bike to the island or you can rent them on the island if that is what you want to do. It is a nice bike ride around the island. WWW.mackinawcity.com has links to all of the area attractions. It is a great place to visit I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Dont forget to get some fudge while your on the island.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't help with specifics, wish I could. But I'm sure you'll be able to sleep good at night. Everything will be just as you left it in the morning. NO-







.

Have a great time and say hi to the rest of the family.

kevin


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If you like history, you definitely need to check out the Mackinac State Historic Parks (includes Fort Mackinac and the Manoogian Art Museum on Mackinac Island; and Fort Michilimackinac, Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse and Historic Mill Creek in or near Mackinaw City). Check out their web site for ticket information. The Combination Admission Ticket is a nice option because it gives you admission to your choice of 3 of the 5 parks, and can be used over a 7 day period after purchase.

There are three ferry services to Mackinac Island. You might want to check with each line for the best ticket prices. The Arnold Lines catamaran style boats are the biggest boats, so less chance of having to wait for the next boat at peak travel times, and more "up top" outside seats if that's what you want. If you're lighthouse lovers you'll want to consider the Shepler Lines Lighthouse Tours that take you to offshore lights you can only reach by boat.

If your family likes water parks, you might want to check out Thunder Falls Water Park in Mackinaw City.

If you're up for some day trips over the Big Mac Bridge and into the U.P., I would recommend Tahquamenon Falls State Park (be sure to check out both the Upper and Lower Falls) and/or the Soo Locks Boat Tours. The Falls would be a 1 - 1 1/2 hour drive from Mackinaw City, and Sault Ste. Marie ("the Soo") would be about an hour drive.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

After our trip to Millcreek give me some ideas of places to stay on the way home. we will be heading down 75


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hartwick pines!

It's a small park, but it's neat to see and imagine how Michigan would have once looked. It's the last stand of virgin White Pine forest in MI. You could take a hour our two to walk through, but there's a nice campground there too.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know anything about Harbortown in Monroe


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

outbackmac said:


> anyone know anything about Harbortown in Monroe


I can tell you a lot about Harbortown. Joy and I go there several times a year. It is always our first (to dewinterize) and last ( to winterize) trips of the year. We like to take our grandchildren there once or twice each year also.

It is modern, clean, and well managed. The sites are generous. They have a great swimming pool and are right next door to a go kart track, miniature golf course, and arcade for the kids. Also, the park is just a stone's throw from I75.

I only have two criticisms. First, there is not a lot of shade. The park is relatively new and the trees are not yet mature. Second, beware if you are a light sleeper. The park is close to an EXTREMELY active railroad track and there are trains all night long. The noise doesn't bother Joy or me but I have had others tell me that it is bothersome to them.

I also echo the sentiments about Hartwick Pines State Park. It is a wonderful setting for camping and it is one of the two state parks in Michigan with full hookups. The other state park with full hookups is Sterling State Park which is also in Monroe MI and just a short hop off of I75 and right on Lake Erie. This is a possible alternative to Harbortown.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your stay in Michigan.


----------



## RyanJL (Jan 5, 2010)

On the island do remember that there are no cars. You can take your bikes (at additional cost) on the ferry or rent some there. But instead, I might suggest spending the money on the horse drawn carriage ride. It takes you around the island with appropriate stops at the highlighted places, including the butterfly house - great if you have kids.

Otherwise too, I definite recommend crossing the bridge as a day trip and making your way to Tahquamenon Falls State Park as was previously suggested. A touristy, but worthwhile stop along the way is at Castle Rock where you can climb the stairs (cost is $0.25 per person I believe) to the top of Castle Rock for a great ariel view of the Bridge and surroundings. It's quite a climb; take your camera and maybe even a bottle of water to swig.

Last suggestion, and it is likely the best one is to check out the Vesper Cruise. No tickets needed, it is a church service on a ferry at sunset going underneath and around the bridge. Donations are accepted and encouraged. Sing some great gospel favorites, pray, and take in the sights that are otherwise not offered. These cruises are very popular and you need to get there plenty ahead of sailing time to get in line for your seat. Link to Vesper Cruise details.

Enjoy! Saw a lot of fellow outbackers this past weekend. Am sure you'll do likewise at Big Mac.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If anyone's around Tahquamenon and likes Bears, stop by Oswalds Bear Ranch It wasn't cheap to get in (they charge by the car), but had plenty of parking for trailers and there's nothing like getting to pet a bear cub and have you picture taken! (Technically they can't let you pet the cubs, but you are allowed to have your picture taken with them and are allowed to touch them during that...







)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> If you like history, you definitely need to check out the Mackinac State Historic Parks (includes Fort Mackinac and the Manoogian Art Museum on Mackinac Island; and Fort Michilimackinac, Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse and Historic Mill Creek in or near Mackinaw City). Check out their web site for ticket information. The Combination Admission Ticket is a nice option because it gives you admission to your choice of 3 of the 5 parks, and can be used over a 7 day period after purchase.
> 
> There are three ferry services to Mackinac Island. You might want to check with each line for the best ticket prices. The Arnold Lines catamaran style boats are the biggest boats, so less chance of having to wait for the next boat at peak travel times, and more "up top" outside seats if that's what you want. If you're lighthouse lovers you'll want to consider the Shepler Lines Lighthouse Tours that take you to offshore lights you can only reach by boat.
> 
> ...


One more suggestion for your trip. The Museum of Ojibwa Culture in St. Ignace shows the history and lifestyle of Native Americans in the Straits of Mackinac area over the last 400 years. It's not a large museum so it won't take all day to go through it, but it's nicely done if you enjoy history.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Even if it's warm on the mainland, It is probably cool on the island. I learned that lesson the hard way after I had to buy overpriced sweaters/sweatshirts for the whole family. I get the feeling they do a pretty good business. The stores had them displayed right out front as soon as we got off the boat.









We did have a good time on the island. All-in-all a good trip.


----------

